# Bremsen am Element?



## blitzfitz (31. Oktober 2006)

Die Avid V-Brakes an meinem 2004 Element 70 sollen nun Scheibenbremsen weichen. Ist einfach besser beim Alpencross.

Auf den meisten Bildern habe ich 160/160 XT Discs gesehen, ab und zu mal eine Louise und wenig Avid Juicies. Funktionieren werden wohl alle, aber welche sieht am besten aus. Was meint ihr?

Ciao,
     Ralf


----------



## s.d (31. Oktober 2006)

Also ich habe am Element aktuell XT-Disks und die sind jetzt nicht soooooooo toll aber eigentlich ok mal davon abgesehen das das Ganze mit Dualcontrol verbunden ist ist hald geschmackssache. Ansonsten die Avids sind super und die Louise die ich gerade am Salyer fahre sind auch super. Also einfach mal Probefahren vom Aussehen her find ich die Avids ziemich geil, aber das ist ja auch wiederum Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (31. Oktober 2006)

Marta 180/160


----------



## peterbe (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe Luise mit 190/160. Die sind bei meinen 85kg auch bei längeren Abfahrten ausreichend. Würde inzwischen sogar auch eher zu den leichteren und schlichteren Martas greifen


----------



## csx (31. Oktober 2006)

http://www.cosmicsports.de/formula/Formula_Bremsen.htm


----------



## insanus (6. Januar 2007)

Fahre Deore 555 160/160 an meinem Element 70 2004. Stressfreie Bremse.
Möchte gern die angeschweißten Cantisockeln von den Sitzstreben entfernen. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## wilson (6. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Marta 180/160



Meine Wunschkombi fürs Vertex. Wie sind sie in der Praxis im Vergleich zur Louise 160/160?


----------



## Der Toni (7. Januar 2007)

Habe an meinem Element Louise FR 180/180 mit Hope Scheiben (Ahorndesign dran). Ist mit der 180er hinten knapp, aber geht.
Seitdem ich Hope Bremsen an meinem Slayer fahre, werden die nächsten am Element auch Hope werden.


----------



## Alesana (7. Januar 2007)

ich hab marta sl 160/160 und formula b4sl 160/140. gehen beide bremsen top und reichen von der leistung her voll aus


----------



## Jan1210 (7. Januar 2007)

also ich bin der meinung, dass die magura louise fr am besten aussieht! 
und wie ich geört habe soll sie auch in ihren leistungen unschlagbar sein!! 
Ps: es gibt ab jetzt einen RM Element Tread


----------



## Alesana (7. Januar 2007)

ne louise fr gehört nich an nen element. da gehört ne marta dran oder ne oro puro oder sowas. und ne marta hat nen viel besseren druckpunkt als ne louise fr, deswegen bin ich selbst beim dirtradl auf marta umgestiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanus (7. Januar 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Meine Wunschkombi fürs Vertex. Wie sind sie in der Praxis im Vergleich zur Louise 160/160?



Habe keinen Vergleich, sind meine ersten Scheibenbremsen. Kann nur sagen, daß sie problemlos funktionieren- Druckpunkt ist nicht besonders hart, dafür sehr angenehmes, gutmütiges Bremsverhalten und für mein Gewicht von 70 kg locker standfest genug. Außerdem finde ich sie optisch recht ansprechend.


----------



## kohpa (7. Januar 2007)

insanus schrieb:


> Fahre Deore 555 160/160 an meinem Element 70 2004. Stressfreie Bremse.
> Möchte gern die angeschweißten Cantisockeln von den Sitzstreben entfernen. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?



hallo Insanus,

habe das vor ein paar Wochen an meinem Element Team gemacht (Optik/Gewicht?) Wenn Du den Aufwand nicht scheust ist's eigentlich kein grosses Problem. Zuerst habe ich die Sockel ca. 3-4 mm von den Rohren weg, mit einer Eisensäge, abgesägt. Danach habe ich den Rest mit einr groben und später mit einer feineren Feile runtergefeilt. (Die Sockel sind nur an den beiden Aussenkannten mit den Rohren verschweisst. Die Fläche unter den Sockeln ist nicht verschweisst) Danach mit Nassschleiffpapier, zuletzt mit 600er verschliffen. 
Jetzt musst Du dich entscheiden, versuche ich nur die bearbeitetn Flächen mit der selben Farbe (wenn Du sie findest) auszubessern, oder lackiere ich die ganze Strebe neu. Ich würde Dir zu letzterm raten weil das Resultat einfach besser wird. Dabei hasts wieder zwei Möglichkeiten. Den alten Lack anschleifen und überlackieren oder den ganzen Lack weg (ablaugen, sandstrahlen) und von Grund auf eine neue Lackierung aufbringen. Ich habe den alten Lack runtergekriegt, indem ich die Strebe zweimal dick mit einem Silikonentferner (lag bei mir schon länger ungenutzt herum) einstrich und jeweils über Nacht einwirken liess. Danach liess sich der Lack wie eine Gumihaut abziehen.
Aluminium muss dann vor dem Lackieren unbedingt mit einer speziellen Alu-Grundierung (gibts in der Spraydose)vorbehandelt werden, sonst haftet die Farbe sehr schlecht. Nach dem Trocknen wird die Grundierung mit 600er bis 1000er Nasschleiffpapier vorsichtig wieder angeschliffen. Jetzt kannst den Decklack (Farbe) aufbringen. Am besten auch aus der Spraydose. Bei Metallic-Farben ist ein Klarlacküberzug unbedingt nötig. Ich würde Dir das aber in jedem Fall empfehlen.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, das blanke Teil pulverbeschichten zu lassen.
Ich habe mir zuletzt noch ein paar Ahornblätter angefertigt und diese vor dem Klarlack auf die Rohre aufgebracht.

Gruss Opa


----------



## xtobix (8. Januar 2007)

fahre marta sl 160/160  
wÃ¼nsche mir ab und an vorn auch eine 180 scheibe.
denke aber das da meine rock shox sid nicht mitmacht.
wiege mit allem so um die 70 kg.

@Opaflink
was wiegt eigentlich die carbon sitzstrebe zum vergleich?
wer das nicht besser gekommen...also vom gewicht her?
oder stand da die optik an erster stelle? bezahlen mÃ¶chte ich so eine strebe auch nicht, 
die vom model mit gleitlager kostet laut liste stolze â¬ 268,90.


----------



## Hard Rocky (8. Januar 2007)

Opaflink schrieb:


> Ich habe mir zuletzt noch ein paar Ahornblätter angefertigt und diese vor dem Klarlack auf die Rohre aufgebracht.
> 
> Gruss Opa



Dann hoffe ich, dass Deine Aufkleber auch lichtbeständig sind, sonst viel Spaß beim abschleifen, neulackieren, etc.


----------



## Flow.Zero (8. Januar 2007)

Ich habe auch Marta, aber am Blizzard!
Die sind echt geil find ich.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Januar 2007)

An meinem Element sind Shimano-LX-Bremsen mit jeweils 160er Scheiben und DualControl dran und die gefallen mir gut. In den Alpen war ich damit auch schon  und das haben die ganz gut überstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kohpa (8. Januar 2007)

xtobix schrieb:


> fahre marta sl
> @Opaflink
> was wiegt eigentlich die carbon sitzstrebe zum vergleich?
> wer das nicht besser gekommen...also vom gewicht her?
> ...



hallo xtobix,

Das mit der Sitzstrebe ist so eine Sache.. Nach einem Rahmenbruch (Grantie war fast um ein Jahr überschritten) hat man mir einen 2006er Rahmen zum halben Preis angeboten. Die Carbonstreben haben aber nur Disc-Aufnahmen. Ich hatte aber noch zwei wertvolle LRS für V-Brakes. Also baute man für mich eine Strebe mit beiden Aufnahmen ein. Alter Rahmen geschweisst, Bike wieder voll ok. Also das Neue mit Disc's aufbauen. Nun störten die Brems-Sockel wieder. Carbonstrebe viel zu teuer. Also Sockel weg....

@Hard Rocky,

Ahornblätter sind mit Autolack auf eine hauchdünne Metallselbstklebefolie (langes Wort)  aufgesprayt und garantiert lichtecht 

Gruss Opa


----------



## Hard Rocky (9. Januar 2007)

Opaflink schrieb:


> @Hard Rocky,
> 
> Ahornblätter sind mit Autolack auf eine hauchdünne Metallselbstklebefolie (langes Wort)  aufgesprayt und garantiert lichtecht
> 
> Gruss Opa



In dem Fall beneide ich um die Kleber  
schaut sicher auch besser aus mit dem Metalliceffekt.


----------



## Clemens (9. Januar 2007)

Schau mal in meine Galerie - mein Element ist mit der Formula K24 (180/160mm) bestückt. Funktioniert gut.


----------



## insanus (9. Januar 2007)

Hi Opa!
Besten Dank für deine Anleitung zum Entfernen der Canti-Sockeln! Sobal ich wieder etwas Zeit habe, werde ich mich an die Arbeit machen. Schönes Bike übrigens!
Grüße, insanus


----------

